# Saan ka galing?



## Das Vortex

I've been using an online source to learn some basic Tagalog, and came across this..

"Where have you been? Saan ka galing? (often used rhetorically)" 
In what sort of context would you say "Where have you been" rhetorically?
Would this be the English equivalent of saying "Oh there you are!" in a contextual way, as opposed to a direct translation. 

If anyone could shed some light on this, it would be appreciated.


----------



## epistolario

One good example is a mother scolding a child. When she asks where the child has been, she may not really care where the child went. She usually wants to know why the child has left the house when he is not supposed to, or why he was not at home at the right time.


----------



## mataripis

Where have you been - saan ka nanggaling?


----------



## captain_bukol

Another use is when someone is not around when something significant happened and you ask that person when he arrives:

"Huli ka na sa eksena, san ka nanggaling??" (The scene is over, where have you been?)

HTH


----------



## lostinmanila

nope. "oh there you are!"--- "o, nandyan ka pala!" (common tagalog phrase)


----------

